# exhaust and intake question



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

well im about to get the volant intake anyone know if the claim is true on 18hp and 40tq gain and do u know if its 50state legal i tried calling but those guys got a 4day weekend off. and also im gonnna get a exhaust system and i came down to borla and corsa can someone tell me which sound better and which also gives u more hp and tq gain or do u recommend getting a different exhaust?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

not quite sure i have been told CAI are just for basically looks. but for exhaust i like the corsa just because it sound more exotic!:cool


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

is it pretty loud that u can tell ur car is coming like from a block away or so


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

i read volant claims great gain from there product, its either volant or aem prices are pretty close to each other and aem only gains 13


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

from what i heard the corsa isn't to loud i think. it just has a nice rumble to it! but ya i dont not think it is loud!


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

how much power gained from corsa


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

wat exhaust give u the most power gain


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

well headers i think its kooks not sure? i went all slp just because i like the sound of it!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

an intake and exhaust are probably the worst bang for your buck and not the first place to start atho you'll find that's what most have done. the exhaust & intake on these cars are pretty good flowing and the intake isn't much different than most of the aftermarket ones. the aftermarkets certainly don't run significantly cooler. headers and a tune will give you a nice boost is sound AND power and a good tune with that will give even more.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

thispecialk said:


> wat exhaust give u the most power gain


Exhaust and intake choices are pretty much about preference. Intakes all will do the same, don't expect much from an aftermarket intake, especially if you don't have many mods already done to the car. If I were to get an aftermarket intake, I'd go for which looks the best when you pop the latch. Exhaust should be based on which sound you like best. YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. is your friend.



thispecialk said:


> i read volant claims great gain from there product, its either volant or aem prices are pretty close to each other and aem only gains 13


Volant, Aem, K&N, Lingenfelter, ect... They will all do the same, make the same sound, and only will differ in looks.



svede1212 said:


> an intake and exhaust are probably the worst bang for your buck and not the first place to start atho you'll find that's what most have done. the exhaust & intake on these cars are pretty good flowing and the intake isn't much different than most of the aftermarket ones. the aftermarkets certainly don't run significantly cooler. headers and a tune will give you a nice boost is sound AND power and a good tune with that will give even more.


Headers + tune is probably the best bang for the buck for our cars. Although I agree, the exhaust should not be the first not from a performance stand point, but I went with it first because I could hardly afford Pacesetters Headers at the time, and with that I would get no tune... so why bother going for second best with no tune. I went with exhaust just for the sound, although I do notice a tiny difference in power. 

As for the OP's question, go with Corsa Sport, it is a loud exhaust with a beautiful tone. Also, beware of loud drone's with the Corsa Sport, at least that's what I hear. Goodluck with everything


----------

